# [Driver ATI] enième tentative

## Pixys

Bonsoir/jour,

Comme je n'aime pas rester sur un échec je voudrais essayé une nouvelle fois les nouveaux (mdr!!) drivers ATI mais sans passer par portage.

Je télécharge donc les drivers et en console :

```
./ati-driver-installer-8.18.8-i386.run
```

mais là j'ai droit à:

```
bash: ./ati-driver-installer-8.18.8-i386.run: Permission non accordée
```

Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'expliquer pourquoi et comment je peux faire pour les installer ces malheureux drivers?

merci.Last edited by Pixys on Sat Nov 05, 2005 10:17 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DuF

C'est quoi les droits sur le fichier ati-driver-installer-8.18.8-i386.run ? Il ne manquerait pas le droit en exécution pour l'utilisateur avec lequel tu essais de lancer le binaire ? Ou un souci avec /tmp si jamais l'installeur essai d'écrire dedans ou si c'est dans le répertoire local est ce que l'utilisateur avec lequel tu lances le binaire a le droit d'écrire dans le répertoire courant ?

----------

## nuts

```
chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.18.8-i386.run

./ati-driver-installer-8.18.8-i386.run
```

ou

```
sh ati-driver-installer-8.18.8-i386.run
```

----------

## Pixys

OK merci c'est bien un problème de droit.

Ca parait idiot comme ça mais j'y connais vraiment rien droit d'écriture/exécution etc....

merci les gars!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

Pour y remédier : voir ici. Pas long, et en français  :Wink: .

----------

## Pixys

EDIT: j'ai supprimé mon dernier message car il semble que ce soit mon noyau qui soit la cause du problème.

je vais voir ce que ça donne à avec les gentoo-sources.

@anigel: merci pour le lien c'est vachement sympa!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

Heu, pourquoi ne pas utiliser le portage et se compliquer la vie ?....

J'ai installé les drivers que tu vas utiliser avec le portage, et il fonctionne bien (sauf que c'est caca chez ati=> plantage quand je quitte X lol)... 

Je tiens la porte pour ATI   :Arrow:  []

----------

## Pixys

ahahaha!

mdr  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

En fait j'ai envoyé pleins de mails (entre 15 et 20!!) chez ATI pour leur dire que leur drivers sous linux c'était pas top je leur est même recommandé de faire un tour sur le forum où il y avait un tas de gens très gentils qui pourraient pt'être les aider 1 peu...... enfin bref, je me suis fait limite engueuler parce que je n'installais pas les drivers comme indiqué sur leur site et que c'est pour ça que ça ne fonctionnait pas!! (no comment)

Donc cette fois je les installe comme ils le disent...et ben bizarrement.......... ça fonctionne pas mieux qu'avant: pas d'accélération 3D et 120 FPS

----------

## Pixys

Sèrieux ça commence à devenir lassant .......est ce que quelqu'un peu me dire ce qui va pas la dedans:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-ck1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux pegase 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Nov 5 15:25:27 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 03 November 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Nov  5 16:19:55 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1043,80f2 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1043,812a rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4153 card 1462,932a rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4173 card 1462,932b rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1043,808a rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 105a,3373 card 1043,80f5 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 1131,7133 card 1421,0350 rev f0 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7f00000 - 0xf7efffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4153) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfe9f0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8, BIOS @ 0xfe9c0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4173) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xfe9e0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x60100000 - 0x601003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x60100000 - 0x601003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x60100000 - 0x601003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.18.8

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   FireMV 2200 (RV370 5B65), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464), RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50),

   FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54), MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

   RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL,

   RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

   FireGL (R520 7105), RADEON X900 (R520 7109)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.18.8

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.18g2                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Oct 25 2005 10:35:14

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.18.1-driver-lnx-221930

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x60100000 - 0x601003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8210b00

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x60100000 - 0x601003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "(null)"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153)" (Chipset = 0x4153)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1462, PciSubDevice = 0x932a)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfe9f0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xfe9c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON 9600 PRO

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: V350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: VSC  Model: 8b19  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2004  Week: 19

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  CompositeSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 32  vert.: 24

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.60

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.333   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.152 blueY: 0.063   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  310 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: P4E041900699

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 70 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: E70-11

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 32 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 43.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 772 817 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 29.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 47.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   29.61  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 68.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.6 kHz, 100.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 60.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.9 kHz, 90.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   60.06  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 632

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 52.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 61.8 kHz, 120.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   52.41  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 515

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 43.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 100.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 37.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.5 kHz, 90.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   37.89  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 506

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  600 601 602 625 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  600 601 605 742 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  480 481 482 501 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  480 491 493 525 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  400 406 407 417 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  400 457 459 524 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (81, 81)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.18.8

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000b7c

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x60100000 - 0x601003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [21] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [22] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [42] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [43] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xe8501000 (size=0x07aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xe8501000 (size=0x07aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xfa5c7000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xfa5c7000 to 0xb7b20000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.18.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Oct 25 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.13-gentoo-r5

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfe9f0000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xfa5c7000 at 0xb7b20000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7419

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "microsoft"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

mer

----------

## El_Goretto

```
(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* * 
```

C'est le message type du gars qui a oublié un truc.

Fais toi une check-list, ou suis à la lettre le 1er document de la how-to SAVAGE.

Loin de moi l'idée de râler (moi, noooooon), n'empêche, certes, ya plus facile à installer que fglrx, mais dans 80% des cas, l'erreur est entre la chaise et le clavier (pour non respect d'une des règles "élémentaires selon fglrx").

J'en ai encore eu la preuve avec un des threads ATI en 1ere page de ce forum.

----------

## Pixys

Ok je vais tout reprendre mais si ça plante,...............  :Evil or Very Mad:  CA VA SAIGNER  :Evil or Very Mad: 

enfin merci quand même 

c'est dure la vie  :Sad: 

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

Je connais ton pb et il est très simple (sisisi !!).

Et comme je me suis pris la tête pendant pas mal de temps dessus bah je vais te donner la solution.

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL" 
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP 

 

Ces deux lignes veulent dire qu'il a pas réussi à initialiser ton chipset AGP.

En fait, il lui manque le driver de ton chipset AGP. (pour rappel AGP=Accelerated Graphic Port, enfin je sais pu si c'est exactement ça mais bref). la bonne gestion de ce port est INDISPENSABLE à l'accélération 3D.

Bon alors pour commencer il te faut trouver le chipset AGP que tu as. C'est simple il te suffit de regarder la doc de ta carte mère. Une fois le chipset repéré, il te suffit de charger le module correspondant. Par exemple:

```
modprobe via-agp
```

Pour un chipset via.

au pire si tu sais pas,  tu load les modules 1 par 1 en regardant à chaque fois par un:

```
dmesg | tail 
```

que ton chipset est détecté. Par exemple, avec un chipset via (module via-agp) j'obtiens:

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA Apollo Pro 133 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

```

Ah oui j'oubliais de préciser que pour que ça fonctionne il faut que le module agpgart soit chargé.

Si tu obtiens l'erreur "module not found" pour celui que tu as besoin de charger, il te faut recompiler ton noyau en les activant (rubrique character devices si mes souvenirs sont exacts).

En même temps il faut que la gestion DRM du noyau soit désactivée (risque de conflit avec les pilotes ATI et le DRI).

Une fois le bon module trouvé et chargé, tu peux l'ajouter dans ton /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Puis plus qu'à relancer X et à apprécier le résultat. Pour avoir de meilleures performances,  édites ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf et trouves la ligne Capabilities. Puis dans le nombre hexa tu remplaces le 8 par un 0.

Pourquoi cette manip ? Parce-que le 8 active la synchronisation verticale (si je me plante pas) et adapte le nombre de FPS à te fréquence de rafraichissement.

Voilà, en espérant t'avoir aidé, bon courage

+++

P.S: Les modules relatifs à l'AGP sont situés dans /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/agp/

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 (j'ai pas lu tout le log attentivement, je suis sur openvpn là, donc j'ai les neurones qui saturent).

Je sens qu'on a un petit nouveau très prometteur...  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

@Sebtx: en fait je crois que tu viens de mettre le doigt sur le problème; j'ai bien mis le module du chipset du port agp de ma carte graphique, il s'agit d'un chipset i865G, le module est intelfb et je l'ai  mis dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 et j'ai bien fait module-update.......

voici ce que me renvoie 

```
pixys@pegase ~ $ dmesg | tail

[ 5579.792415] [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[ 5579.792811] Fire GL built-in AGP-support

[ 5579.792817] Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

[ 5579.792821] agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

[ 5579.792830] agpgart: Detected an Intel 865G Chipset, no integrated grapics found.

[ 5579.792843] agpgart: Detected Intel i865G chipset

[ 5579.794416] agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[ 5579.794422] Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[ 5579.794430] [fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

[ 5579.794657] [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 18867 using kernel context 0
```

----------

## sebtx

Hum après uen recherche sur google j'ai trouvé ceci:

http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=63910&page=3

Il semblerait (peut-être) que tu aies un chipset non supporté par le driver.

Peux-tu paster les quelques messages noyaux qui suivent ce que tu as déjà mis ?

Il s'agirait de trouver une ligne du genre:

```
agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 0259), you might want to try agp_try_unsupported=1. 
```

En remplaçant le Via par ton chipset.

----------

## Pixys

C'est les seules lignes que j'ai avec un 

```
dmesg | tail
```

Après je veux bien poster la sortie de 

```
dmesg
```

 mais ça va faire gros très gros même!!!

----------

## sebtx

Erf bah essayes quand-même à tout hasard la solution proposée sur l'autre forum. 

Là j'avoue que j'ai pas gd chose à te proposer d'autre. à part faire éventuellement de plus amples recherches sur cette erreur dans les forums.

Ah ATI quand tu nous tiens  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> @Sebtx: en fait je crois que tu viens de mettre le doigt sur le problème; j'ai bien mis le module du chipset du port agp de ma carte graphique, il s'agit d'un chipset i865G, le module est intelfb et je l'ai  mis dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 et j'ai bien fait module-update.......

 

*BIIIIIP*

C'est quoi ce module intelfb? C'est pas plutot un module de framebuffer çà? Et puis à quoi bon mettre l'AGP en module, il va pas s'en aller...  :Smile:  Autant le mettre en dur, une fois les tests terminés.

--

edit: et un dmesg | grep agp?

----------

## sebtx

Héé ouaii tiens manque d'attention de ma part...

intelfb c'est bien pr le framebuffer. Maintenant je ne crois pas que ça intéragisse avec agpgart. A moins que... 

vires ce module de ton autoload et essayes intel-agp.

Puis reboot pour que les changements soient bien appliqués (pour que le fglrx soit re-loadé APRÈS le module intel-agp.

----------

## Pixys

Cette fois je charge en module: intelfb, agpgart, intel-agpet fglrx.

Ca change absolumment rien, je n'ai toujours pas d'accélération 3D, je plafonne toujours à 120 FPS et j'ai toujours les mêmes erreurs dans le log de Xorg........

```
pegase pixys # dmesg

[   12.414734] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[   12.421732] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[   12.425566] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1413 MBytes.

[   12.425604] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   12.425639] [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.18.8 [Oct 25 2005] on minor 0

[   12.449514] agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

[   12.454685] agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[   12.470737] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G chipsets

[   12.470742] intelfb: Version 0.9.2

[   13.183701] ReiserFS: hda1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   13.183849] ReiserFS: hda1: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

[   13.183853] ReiserFS: hda1: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

[   13.183855] ReiserFS: hda1: using ordered data mode

[   13.188277] ReiserFS: hda1: journal params: device hda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   13.189071] ReiserFS: hda1: checking transaction log (hda1)

[   13.189077] ReiserFS: hda1: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 1118, last_flushed_trans_id 354

[   13.192495] ReiserFS: hda1: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 1524713391198, trans_id 0

[   13.192499] ReiserFS: hda1: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 49

[   13.193528] ReiserFS: hda1: Using r5 hash to sort names

[   13.209760] ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   19.167587] ReiserFS: hda4: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

[   19.167592] ReiserFS: hda4: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

[   19.167595] ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

[   19.209203] ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   19.209957] ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

[   19.209964] ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 2533, last_flushed_trans_id 5150

[   19.219057] ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 22123376544229, trans_id 0

[   19.219061] ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 49

[   19.228399] ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

[   21.478644] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   21.478689] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

[   21.790255] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50658 usecs

[   21.790259] intel8x0: clocking to 48000

[   24.920414] skge eth0: enabling interface

[   26.746784] skge eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

[   33.303195] mtrr: type mismatch for e8000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[   33.303204] [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[   33.303570] [fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[   33.303575] [fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[   33.303580] [fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[   33.303586] [fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

[   33.303594] mtrr: type mismatch for f8000000,4000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[   33.303731] [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5992 using kernel context 0
```

donc le chipset est bien (re)connu et il semble que ce soit le bon driver

----------

## loopx

Les fames buffers...

Aors, je vous dis tout de suite, il est super tard, et complètement tout ce que vous voulez (fin de soirée...)... Mais ce que je peux dire, c'est qu'on m'a dis que le frame buffer ati radeon (rien avoir je sais) ctais de la merde. J'ai pas compris pourquoi, mais en tout cas, j'ai mis le vesa comme on m'as dis et ca change absolument que dall, alors faudrais arreter de se préocuper des frames buffers si la 3D fonctionnes pas...

Je pense qu'un emerge c'est mieux... Pourquoi, ? Ben déjà parce que quand tu émerge, il vérifie les configs du kernel => tu sais (sencé) savoir que ton kernel est mal configuré.

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

As-tu pensé à vérifier que tu n'as pas compilé dans ton noyau le support DRM ?

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

    <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

Si cette dernière option est bien cochée, alors décoche-la, et recompiles ton noyau. Reboot, ré-installes tes pilotes ATI :

```
emerge ati-drivers

opengl-update ati
```

Puis relances X11, et tiens-nous au courant ?

Bon courage !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Mais ce que je peux dire, c'est qu'on m'a dis que le frame buffer ati radeon (rien avoir je sais) ctais de la merde. J'ai pas compris pourquoi, mais en tout cas, j'ai mis le vesa comme on m'as dis et ca change absolument que dall, alors faudrais arreter de se préocuper des frames buffers si la 3D fonctionnes pas...

 

Mon petit loopx, tu m'en vois bien navré si pour toi virer radeonfb et mettre vesafb n'a rien résolu, mais je commence à avoir une petite expérience en la matière de SAV Ati. Et hier encore sur ce forum, ça a réglé le problème d'une personne.

Maintenant, ici, pourquoi garder intelfb? T'as un ATI! Alors vire moi ce truc, qu'on en parle plus. Ca ne peut que pourrir la fragile santé mentale de fglrx si d'un côté tu l'utilises, et que de l'autre tu demandes à ton chipset intégré intel de fonctionner en fb.

et +1 pour l'emerge, il fait en effet qq vérifications élémentaires sur la configuration du noyau maintenant.

----------

## Pixys

Bonjour à tous

merci pour vos conseils c'est super sympa!

je vois que la fin de soirée a été dure pour certain   :Wink: 

@anigel: l'option drm est décochée donc pas de pb de ce coté là

@El_Goretto: je vire intelfb et je vous tiens au courant!!

N.B: accessoirement, j'ai installé les drivers ATI à partir de leur installeur (c'est à dire un .run) je fais comment pour les désinstaller proprement?

est-ce -que je dois désinstaller Xorg et supprimer à la main tous les répertoire ATI?

----------

## Pixys

Rien, que dalle, nada, niet, non ça fonctionne pas.

Je suis quand même pas le seul à avoir une Radeon 9550 couplée à une carte mère Asus p4p800e-deluxe qui tourne sous linux bordel!

```
pixys@pegase ~ $ dmesg | tail

[   25.166703] skge eth0: enabling interface

[   26.965922] skge eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

[   33.482825] mtrr: type mismatch for e8000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[   33.482834] [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[   33.483206] [fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[   33.483211] [fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[   33.483216] [fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[   33.483222] [fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

[   33.483232] mtrr: type mismatch for f8000000,4000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[   33.483377] [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5959 using kernel context 0
```

```
(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf95e1000 at 0xb7ad9000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
```

Last edited by Pixys on Sun Nov 06, 2005 5:44 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

```
[   33.482834] [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[   33.483206] [fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[   33.483211] [fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[   33.483216] [fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.
```

Plutot explicite, non?

Pour le mtrr, normalement il doit être activé dans le noyau, ya rien à faire de plus, d'ailleurs l'ebuild vérifie ce point.

Pour l'agp, ya une blème: tu as configuré fglrxconfig pour utiliser le driver AGP interne ATI. Forcément, tu peux toujours t'amuser avec ton module AGP intel...   :Confused: 

Donc: reconfigure fglrxconfig pour utiliser ton module noyau, et si toujours rien, joue avec son paramètre AGPlock qu'il propose normalement par défaut, il me semble.

See u dans pas longtemps...  :Wink: 

----------

## geforce

Quel est ton kernel ? Quelle version ?

Moi personnellement je n'ai pas du tout mis le Direct Rendering Manager et j'ai ete oblige de switcher vers vanilla-sources car a partir de gentoo-sources-2.6.12 je crois, les drivers ATI ne fonctionnent plus..  Je sais pas si le bug a ete resolu par contre..

ensuite j'ai re-emerger ati-drivers ET ati-drivers-extra, reboot , config de xorg, opengl-update ati et ca fonctionnait en lancant xorg..

Phil

----------

## Pixys

ça ne fonctionne toujours pas:

extrait du log de Xorg:

```
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfe9f0000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf95e1000 at 0xb7ad9000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
```

```
pegase pixys # dmesg | tail

[   22.855098] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50658 usecs

[   22.855102] intel8x0: clocking to 48000

[   26.175579] skge eth0: enabling interface

[   27.907775] skge eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

[   34.371711] mtrr: type mismatch for e8000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[   34.371721] [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[   34.372058] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1413 MBytes.

[   34.372125] [fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

[   34.372134] mtrr: type mismatch for f8000000,4000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[   34.372345] [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 6027 using kernel context 0
```

mon kernel est le gentoo-2.6.13-gentoo-r5

----------

## El_Goretto

 *geforce wrote:*   

> Moi personnellement je n'ai pas du tout mis le Direct Rendering Manager et j'ai ete oblige de switcher vers vanilla-sources car a partir de gentoo-sources-2.6.12 je crois, les drivers ATI ne fonctionnent plus..  Je sais pas si le bug a ete resolu par contre..

 

Euh, j'ai pas eu vent d'une telle chose. Faut dire qu'avant j'étais en morph-sources.

```
# fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5395 (X4.3.0-8.18.6)

# uname -r

2.6.13-gentoo-r3
```

Sinon, dernière hypothèse: ya peut être qq chose dans ton BIOS à propos de l'AGP que fglrx n'aime pas. Tu peux faire le tour des options et virer celles qui sont inutiles et même nuisibles à la stabilité (genre fastwrite, spread spectrum etc).

----------

## Pixys

rien à faire ça veut pas.......

j'ai quelque solutions:

1)prendre une corde et un tabouret

2)changer de noyau

3)faire 1 procès à ATI

4)changer de carte graphique

5)repartir sous windows (et encore même sous windows, le panneau de contrôle Catalyst ne veut pas s'installer!!! mdr)

Any suggestions guy?

----------

## loopx

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> T'as un ATI! Alors vire moi ce truc, qu'on en parle plus. Ca ne peut que pourrir la fragile santé mentale de fglrx si d'un côté tu l'utilises, et que de l'autre tu demandes à ton chipset intégré intel de fonctionner en fb..

 

Ouais, c'est vrai. Ca ne peut etre que vrai avec ATI lol  :Wink: 

----------

## geforce

Pourquoi tu n'esserais pas quand meme Vanilla-sources, re-emerger ati-drivers et ati-drivers-extra et donner une derniere chance !

Sinon envoie moi ta ATI, je fais affaire avec un pretre qui les exorcises et les balances dans l'eau benite avant de les donner en sacrifice..

----------

## Pixys

MDRR   :Very Happy:  merci c'est cool de détendre l'atmosphère: ça fait 2 jours que je suis dessus et en plus j'ai 1 autre pb avec 1 carte d'aquisition tv alors je suis pas encore sorti de l'auberge!!!!!!!!!

ouai je vais essayé le noyau à la vanille et si ça marche pas.........

----------

## loopx

ce ne serais pas un problème d'argart ?

----------

## Pixys

C'est possible mais je pense plus pour une sorte défaut hardware: l'essai avec les vanilla-sources n'a pas marché, j'ai exactement les mêmes erreurs; je crois que je vais faire appel au prêtre exorciste de geforce!

----------

## geforce

Excellent   :Twisted Evil: 

Je cherche encore quelques possibilites... As-tu regarde le  guide ATI a Wedge?

----------

## Pixys

oui mais malheureusement ça n'a rien donné.

Comme je bidouille dans tous les sens j'ai des tas de warning et d'erreurs partout; ça va être chaud pour retrouver une configuration "à peu près normale"!!   :Smile: 

----------

